# Keyesville Afterglow 2014



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The second best thing to being at Keyesville, the annual afterglow thread!

At Keyesville, every year is different...but some things never change.

We had eight first time attendants this year which was awesome. These guys were a kick to hang out with.
A new camp site.
The weather this year may have been the best we've ever had...but true to Keyesville form...one night of wind of rain just to keep us in check.
Same courses...but little changes.

And of course, lots of top shelf bikes all in one place.

Teaser while I upload.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sweetheat and the Fiat.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shots!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Love the dolomite. That is one hell of the lineup. I like the end you shot from. What's that newfangled aluminum bike doing there?

The big questions: mechanicals? Crashes? Podium?!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice work ER


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats a whole lot of skinwalls.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tductape said:


> Thats a whole lot of skinwalls.


Most of them survived.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> The big questions: mechanicals? Crashes? Podium?!


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Photogenic bunch.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here are a few of the better pics that I took on Friday's pre-ride, and one showing a typical view of the southern Sierras on the drive out.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Already regretting missing it. Moar pics!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Photogenic bunch.


Nice tat, guy on bottom right. So many new faces. Arrrggghhhhh. Great deluxe. Seriously proud of you guys. Some awesome bikes and builds.

Who is between DC and CCMdoc. Doesn't look like Baron is there? Who rode the dolomite?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Shouldn't someone be flipping off he camera in that pic. 
Traditions boys, don't forget about traditions.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tductape said:


> Shouldn't someone be flipping off he camera in that pic.
> Traditions boys, don't forget about traditions.


I noticed that too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lotta regulars shoulda been there...but you already know what you missed.

At the far end of the table are the TPC boys. Pete (between DC and CCMDoc) on a black YO, the young buck Zane rode the Dolomite, and Nick (his face is sadly permanently suck like that) on the CH Yeti.
Up close are two guys who saw the pics and youtube vids from previous years and made the trek out. They were both way cool to hang out with.
Dario in green (brought a pink Team Stumpy), Matt with the killer ink work (his face is also sadly permanently stuck like that). He brought the black FRO.

Also, 2-3 random guys showed up on the start line on vintage bikes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Lotta regulars shoulda been there...but you already know what you missed.
> 
> At the far end of the table are the TPC boys. Pete (between DC and CCMDoc) on a black YO, the young buck Zane rode the Dolomite, and Nick (his face is sadly permanently suck like that) on the CH Yeti.
> Up close are two guys who saw the pics and youtube vids from previous years and made the trek out. They were both way cool to hang out with.
> ...


Please tell me who owns that goat. And yeah, kick us in the nuts.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This^


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

If nick reads this, thanks for bringing your crew out. Also thanks CCMdoc and anomie for coming from the east coast and DC, Laffeaux for coming all the way as well.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Couple pics from my roll


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Start of Cross Country


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Great stuff everyone. Super bummed on missing out this year


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Some really great pictures there.

Landed at 6:30 this morning to find it 37 degrees, windy and raining. 

Everyone here grumpily asked "Where did you get the tan?"


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Great weekend everyone. Thank you for coming.

The Deluxe with Campy OR was my pit bike.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Photogenic bunch.


Can we put names with the faces here? I'm so bummed I couldnt make it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Can we put names with the faces here? I'm so bummed I couldnt make it.


Rumpfy had identified the new people a few posts back.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Is Smrtin on the ARC? 

That long bearded guy, I think has been there for years but racing on a modern bike. I seem to remember seeing him a few times.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> Is Smrtin on the ARC?
> 
> That long bearded guy, I think has been there for years but racing on a modern bike. I seem to remember seeing him a few times.


Yes that is Martin. The long beared guy on the Klein rips! He said his normal ride is a SS, probably why he's so fast.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Yes that is Martin. The long beared guy on the Klein rips! He said his normal ride is a SS, probably why he's so fast.


That's the guy then. Saw him race at keyesville with Kurt's group. He was really fast on a ss too. That's awesome.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Just looked at the line up again, such great bikes. Who brought the slingshot that isn't named JoeSteel, Ameybrook, Stefan or Rumpfy?

Lots of Yetis and a Fat. Hawt! 

CCMDoc's Raleigh is sweet. Did the wheel make it through all the races?! If so, it could be a record.

Martin, didya bring the DB Manitou too?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Just looked at the line up again, such great bikes. Who brought the slingshot that isn't named JoeSteel, Ameybrook, Stefan or Rumpfy?
> 
> Lots of Yetis and a Fat. Hawt!
> 
> ...


Slingshot is Retrocowboys!

The T-Disk made it through everything no sweat. It was my old one...so its actually been to more KV's than CCMDoc has!

Also yes. You're catching up to questionmanmikey.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> !You're catching up to questionmanmikey.


Hey. I didn't ask if tubes go on the outside or inside of tires or if sealed frames can be filled with helium to reduce weight.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Hey. I didn't ask if tubes go on the outside or inside of tires or if sealed frames can be filled with helium to reduce weight.


You shouldn't needle Mikey with jokes like that, you might have to explain to him how a needle works. I kid. Next year next year, sorry not to make it to 2014! Keep the pics comin'!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

The Downhillers minus Eric and Paul.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I originally packed the ARC to race the DH and the DBM to race the XC. Since I missed the DH and found a cut in the rear tire on the DBM I just raced the ARC in XC and the DBM was the pit bike.


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi All-

My name is Matt, I am the goofball at the bottom right of Rumpfy's pizza parlor pic. I had such a great time up in Keyesville meeting everyone and riding the amazing terrain. Wish it could happen more often and already looking forward to next year!

Rumpfy's head tube shots pic is killa mo d!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Matt!

Great meeting you and Dario! I agree definitely a blast. 

I think Rumpfy did do a bang-up job on the photos but have no idea what you wrote (killa Mo D). If you mean what i meant - cool!

Also, we need to hook Dario up with some green Slime or maybe tires a wee bit bigger than 1.5".


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Had a fantastic time... Never regret going to K'ville.

Here's my contribution to the Afterglow:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Great weather (during the day at least); great racing; *GREAT* variety of vintage bikes; great pizza, beer (and burgers the night before); and the best part - great folk.

Thanks for taking and sharing those photos Halaburt.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard talk of podium finishes..


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff, Boulder went 1-2-3 in the vintage XC.

Sorry, no photos from me. I did manage to flip Rumpfy the bird at least 3 times, which should satisfy Ameybrook and Upchuck.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

SWEET!!!! Show them Cali boys whatup.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

...and the Short Track.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I bet the crowd ate up those tdisc's. Also, who had the best line through the snake pit.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tductape said:


> I bet the crowd ate up those tdisc's. Also, who had the best line through the snake pit.


The guys doing the huge 8'+ drop to flat that bypassed the Snakepit all together.

I cleaned the Snakepit on the actual timed run, but not quickly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rigid-til-im-frigid said:


> Hi All-
> 
> My name is Matt, I am the goofball at the bottom right of Rumpfy's pizza parlor pic. I had such a great time up in Keyesville meeting everyone and riding the amazing terrain. Wish it could happen more often and already looking forward to next year!
> 
> Rumpfy's head tube shots pic is killa mo d!


Niiiice. Glad you guys made it out this year, you were both rad to hang out with!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

tductape said:


> I bet the crowd ate up those tdisc's.


I will say it did generate a lot of enthusiasm.











tductape said:


> Also, who had the best line through the snake pit.


I know Rumpfy cleaned it. Not sure about the other guys.

Since the downhill was scheduled to start at 1 * AND* we thought we were to do the downhill *last* we started our trek up the mountain at around 12:40.

As Tasshi arrived he was told "45 seconds"!!!

I saw him and the others in our crew fly by as I was still climbing.

I huffed to the top and heard "You're up in 15 seconds!"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> ...and the Short Track.


Guys from CO are just faster I guess. You guys crushed it!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

They allowed the line dropping off the big rock during the race? Crazy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tductape said:


> They allowed the line dropping off the big rock during the race? Crazy.


Yep, between the yellow tape and the log (on the rock) in the pic. Its a different kind of skill set that freaks the hell out of me. Cool to watch though!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Had a blast once again! It was especially nice to meet some new vintage freaks like the dudes from the Pro's Closet, Dario and Matt, CCMDoc and SMRTIN. Thanks guys for making it out! Here's a few pics I snapped while spectating!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

More!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Oh! and Shawnw, thanks for the sticks man!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

and more!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Guys from CO are just faster I guess. You guys crushed it!


We may need to send a new CA rep that rides more than once a month.  haha. Looks like fun guys!


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Nick here w/ TPC. What a great weekend with some solid cats. It was great to step away from the keyboard and finally put some names and faces together and get some quality miles in with you guys. We are lucky to share a passion such a great group. We are already looking forward to next year.

How about a CO retro ride this summer? I would love to host and organize something if there is interest.... Iron Horse?

Here are some videos of the snake pit for your enjoyment....

IMG_1668.mp4 Video by npmartin24 | Photobucket

IMG_1670.mp4 Video by npmartin24 | Photobucket

IMG_1669.mp4 Video by npmartin24 | Photobucket


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> If nick reads this, thanks for bringing your crew out. Also thanks CCMdoc and anomie for coming from the east coast and DC, Laffeaux for coming all the way as well.


Absolutely! Looking forward to meeting you next year!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> We may need to send a new CA rep that rides more than once a month.  haha. Looks like fun guys!


We know that won't be you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

theproscloset said:


> Nick here w/ TPC. What a great weekend with some solid cats. It was great to step away from the keyboard and finally put some names and faces together and get some quality miles in with you guys. We are lucky to share a passion such a great group. We are already looking forward to next year.
> 
> Here are some videos of the snake pit for your enjoyment....


Good stuff man! Glad you guys made it out.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

theproscloset said:


> Nick here w/ TPC. What a great weekend with some solid cats. It was great to step away from the keyboard and finally put some names and faces together and get some quality miles in with you guys. We are lucky to share a passion such a great group. We are already looking forward to next year.
> 
> How about a CO retro ride this summer? I would love to host and organize something if there is interest.... Iron Horse?
> 
> Here are some videos of the snake pit for your enjoyment....


That black Yeti is rad


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

theproscloset said:


> How about a CO retro ride this summer? I would love to host and organize something if there is interest.... Iron Horse?


Yeah, that would be great. There's a ton of Colorado riders that haul ass. Keep us updated and we'll do what we can to promote it here.

Your van is awesome. How is it set up inside for moving bikes around? Totally dwarfed H's Defender.

Your speedy boy needs a bike to match his Mavic shoes.



rigid-til-im-frigid said:


> Hi All-
> 
> My name is Matt, I am the goofball at the bottom right of Rumpfy's pizza parlor pic. I had such a great time up in Keyesville meeting everyone and riding the amazing terrain. Wish it could happen more often and already looking forward to next year!
> 
> Rumpfy's head tube shots pic is killa mo d!


Hey Matt! Awesome that you guys showed up. Got another picture of your sleeve?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That black Yeti is rad


That bike was subtly one of the best bikes there. Total work horse and it was dialed, topped off with a wasted white perf Turbo.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

theproscloset said:


> Nick here w/ TPC. What a great weekend with some solid cats. It was great to step away from the keyboard and finally put some names and faces together and get some quality miles in with you guys. We are lucky to share a passion such a great group. We are already looking forward to next year.
> 
> How about a CO retro ride this summer? I would love to host and organize something if there is interest.... Iron Horse?
> 
> Here are some videos of the snake pit for your enjoyment....


Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Clipless pedals...


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Hey Matt! Awesome that you guys showed up. Got another picture of your sleeve?


Hello girlonbike- I don't have any pics of my tattoos, though I can tell you I don't have much worth taking any pictures of.


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Fillet and Rumpfy for the Yeti love!..And thanks for taking the pic- Nick!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Skin walls and top mounts...sweeeeetttt....


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

nice turn out. looks like alot of fun!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the Ritchey.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm late to this thread because a) my flight home from Bakersfield was cancelled and b) when I finally got here I had five days of work to catch up on. Awesome weekend, great to see the old faces and meet a bunch of new ones, hated coming home, didn't take many photos but here's the best set (Rumpfy doesn't get enough attention around here so it's all him) WARNING EPILEPTIC SEIZURE INDUCING:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

that's awesome!....I don't feel so good now.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> Jeff, Boulder went 1-2-3 in the vintage XC.


How did you manage that? I had heard that people from CO don't know how to ride downhill?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Most pics of Rumpfy cause seizures. 


Great stories/pictures from everyone. I'm tired of wanting to go and will make every effort to make it next year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Most pics of Rumpfy cause seizures.
> 
> Great stories/pictures from everyone. I'm tired of wanting to go and will make every effort to make it next year.


You, bushpig, mtnwing absolutely must come with me and -Anomie- next year. 
And as previously stated, we should bring east-coast built vintage bikes - Merlin, Fat, Cannondale, etc.

Now if we could only convince Fillet-brazed to make the trip along with the other past attendees who couldnt make it this year, we would have one hell of an incredible Vintage group.

Would probably need to rent the whole pizza place ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan lee said:


> How did you manage that? I had heard that people from CO don't know how to ride downhill?


XC and ST. Some people from CO opted out of the DH.

Edit: Haha, just got the quip! CK would be wrong in this case. Those guys hauled ass.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> XC and ST. Some people from CO opted out of the DH.


CO opting out of the DH? Who was that? The Results show CO finished 1 and 2 on the DH.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

theproscloset said:


> CO opting out of the DH? Who was that? The Results show CO finished 1 and 2 on the DH.


DoubleCentrury.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> DoubleCentrury.


I am pretty sure he did it?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> DoubleCentrury.


All I know is that he was on his way down as I was hoofing it up to the start - and arrived 15 seconds before I was told "You're up". 
DC had a whole 45 seconds before he was launched.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

theproscloset said:


> I am pretty sure he did it?


You know, you're right. I don't know why I thought he didn't. He was first off! I'm loosin' it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


>


NICE composition right there.

Great shot(s) - again!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

who were the top 3 finishers on the DH? That scares the bejesus out of me. Especially that slippery off camber section.

Doing the Snake Pit on vintage is pretty amazing when you consider others are also doing this:









and this


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> who were the top 3 finishers on the DH? That scares the bejesus out of me. Especially that slippery off camber section.


I'd say the Pit this year was the hardest yet. Its so dry and clapped out.

Pete edged out Zane by half a second. 3rd went to this crazy Filipino guy Chris.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, I was first off the line and cleared the course for everyone. Happy to get down in one piece and edge Laffeaux by 3 seconds.

I think we saw this guy Chris a couple of years ago on a modern 8" bike practicing the snake pit with an alternative line over the rocks. His full name struck a bell but it took a while to place him. Fast.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

theproscloset said:


> CO opting out of the DH? Who was that? The Results show CO finished 1 and 2 on the DH.


Rumpfy. You're fired. hahaha!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Rumpfy. You're fired. hahaha!!


Lotta lip from a guy who only showed up once that first year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

If your on the fence about going, Go! I'm speaking as a Newbie to Keyesville. I had an incredible time and already looking forward to next year. I was on injured reserve but it was fun watching and hanging with the guys.

Bike didn't make the race course but it did make the lineup.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> If your on the fence about going, Go! I'm speaking as a Newbie to Keyesville. I had an incredible time and already looking forward to next year. I was on injured reserve but it was fun watching and hanging with the guys.
> 
> Bike didn't make the race course but it did make the lineup.


I hope you get healed up sooner rather than later, Shawn. I'm so glad you finally got to go.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yep, stoked you were there SW!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

^^ Thanks GOB and Rumpfy!
Hey GOB, Janet wants to know what a Goat is doing in our house? Personally I think the orange and green matches our decor nicely.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> ^^ Thanks GOB and Rumpfy!
> Hey GOB, Janet wants to know what a Goat is doing in our house? Personally I think the orange and green matches our decor nicely.


ha! Yeah, I'll come over this weekend or something?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Lotta lip from a guy who only showed up once that first year.


haha!! I'll be back one of these years..

Was that really the first year? That was a fun crew. Where was Don this year? And KB11??


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

*Short Track*

Zane #574 put on one heck of a show. He was neck and neck the entire race with #920 for 1st place. Zane ended up with the win in the Vintage class and came in an impressive 2nd overall against the modern bikes.
Those Colorado boys were fast all weekend!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Great pictures guys!! As always I had a great time. And I finally made it home this morning at 4am (after spending several days sight seeing and riding in CA).


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Events | Sam Barn

Results here


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Thinking about last weekend is making me smile. Looking forward to next year already!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Retrocowboy said:


> Thinking about last weekend is making me smile. Looking forward to next year already!


Agree 100%

Had a blast and looking forward to next year as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Start picking what bike to race now!


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Start picking what bike to race now!


Here is a sneak peak of what we are working on building up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

theproscloset said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what we are working on building up!


Nick, now that's a keeper!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Start picking what bike to race now!


This one I hope will be finished.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> This one I hope will be finished.
> View attachment 882634


Nice!!
I hope so too


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice Shawn.

Another one for TPC! Nice.


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

Went riding in the San Gabriels with a couple friends Thursday. Trying to get them to come out next year!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rigid-til-im-frigid said:


> View attachment 882902


Nice pic!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

rigid-til-im-frigid said:


> View attachment 882902
> 
> 
> Went riding in the San Gabriels with a couple friends Thursday. Trying to get them to come out next year!


I'll take any of or all three!
Very nice.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Just finished unpacking and putting it back together.
Cleaned it up and putting it to bed for the night.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Just finished unpacking and putting it back together.
> Cleaned it up and putting it to bed for the night.


Glad those tires held together all weekend!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rigid-til-im-frigid said:


> Went riding in the San Gabriels with a couple friends Thursday. Trying to get them to come out next year!


Nice well rounded line up there. That SID on the Fat is like cheating!


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice well rounded line up there. That SID on the Fat is like cheating!


I think he's looking to put a Mag 21 SL TI on it...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Glad those tires held together all weekend!


You're just being silly!
I mean, who would have tire problems at Keyesville ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rigid-til-im-frigid said:


> I think he's looking to put a Mag 21 SL TI on it...


Can we see that wicked again?


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

colker1 said:


> Can we see that wicked again?


I have no more pictures of it as of yet. It belongs to a friend who just recently bought it. Thursday was his maiden voyage. I will encourage him to post on the VRC when he gets it finished. :thumbsup:


----------

